# Primavera Project Management P6 v7



## محمد مطر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

وجدته في أحد المنتديات العربية (بوابة دامس) مشاركة للأخ المهندس سامح


> it is 100% free
> it do not required any license
> 
> it release in september 2009
> ...


----------



## محمد مطر (20 أكتوبر 2009)

هل جرب أحدكم البرنامج؟!!!
أرجو موافاتنا بالنتائج؟


----------



## engneo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو معرفة هل الملفات تعمل او قام احد بتجربتها؟؟؟


----------



## refaie (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## محمد مطر (21 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط أخرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/141920659/bc4a83e6/Primavera_Project_Management_P6_v7part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/141922387/429edacc/Primavera_Project_Management_P6_v7part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/141924538/10333df8/Primavera_Project_Management_P6_v7part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/141917833/da2ca21d/Primavera_Project_Management_P6_v7part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/141920006/550f1680/Primavera_Project_Management_P6_v7part5.html

كلمة المرور لفك الضغط في المرفقات


----------



## mido85 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بعد تنزيل الملفات من الرابيد شير لم يستطيع الجهاز التعرف على نوع الملفات ... لذلك ارجو توضيح ماهو البرنامج المستخدم لضغط الملفات
وشكرا


----------



## engneo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الملفات المرفوعة على اللاابيدشير لم تعمل معى ولكن الملفات الاخرى تعمل بصورة جيدة جدا مع وجود اخطاء طفيفة فى ملف doc عند الفك لذلك يفضل فكها بwinrar وفك الملفات كل على حدة و ستعمل النسخة باذن الله


----------



## bolbol (23 أكتوبر 2009)

حاولت أجرب على xp
ولكنه لا يريد أن يتم تثبيته إلا على فيستا
فهل هذا صحيح


----------



## ahmedafatah (24 أكتوبر 2009)

يوجد مشكلة بالتنصيب


----------



## engneo (24 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد مشكلة بالتنصيب على xp فقط يوجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط ( فقط فى الملف doc ) ولذلك يفضل عمل فك لضغط الملفات منفردة ببرنامج winrar كما شرحت سابقا وبعد ذلك نستكمل عملية التنصيب كما فى النسخة السابقة الاختلاف الوحيد هو عدم طلب اى كلمة سر او اسم مستخدم 
وتللك النسخة مثل السابقة ( شكلا ) على ما اظن و لكن الاختلاف الوحيد هو اعتمادها على قاعدة بيانات oracle


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الجزء الثانى غيرصالح و يعطى اخطاء كثيره عند فكه


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج

قمت بتنزيل البرنامج ولم يعمل database configaration وعند تشغيل البرنامج لا يتعرف على اسم المستخدم او كلمة السر

ارجو تزويدي بكيفية عمل database configaration 

مع الشكر


----------



## sayedakl (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedakl (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## saryadel (13 ديسمبر 2009)

إسم المستخدم و كلمة السر لتعريف ال database هو

username: pubuser
password: pubuser

و لكن إسم المستخدم و كلمة السر لتشغيل البرنامج نفسه هي
username: admin
password: admin


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*نأمل اعادة تنزيلها بالموقع لا يعمل*

نأمل اعادة تنزيلها بالموقع لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## فيصل2007 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو اعادة تنزيلها الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## moatazallam (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الفرق بين النسخ السلبقة والجديدة رقم 7*

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اشترت شركة اوراكل شركة بريمافيرا وعلية لابد من نسخة جديدة تحمل اسم المالك الجديد اوراكل 
كما انها تفادت بعض العيوب الطفيفة جدا فى السابقة 
والجديدة للعلم هى version 6 rev.7 وهى ليست النسخة رقم 7 

مهندس معتز علام 
استشارى ادارة مشروعات 
استشارى معمارى


----------



## kembel67 (16 يناير 2010)

نشكر المهندس الكبير معتز علام على المعلومة
محمد كمال


----------



## moatazallam (17 يناير 2010)

*شكر وامتنان*

أشكر الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد كمال على كلماته الرقيقة 

ورجاء زيارة الرابط التالى للكتب القيمة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106322.html

مهندس معتز علام


----------



## الأستاذ (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 يناير 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> روابط أخرى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/141920659/bc4a83e6/primavera_project_management_p6_v7part1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/141922387/429edacc/primavera_project_management_p6_v7part2.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/141924538/10333df8/primavera_project_management_p6_v7part3.html
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المهندس محمد مطر

تحية طيبة و بعد

باشمهندس بعد تحميل الخمس ملفات السابقة و جد ان الملف الثانى به خطاء فى التحميل و لذلك نرجو من سيادتكم رفعة مرة اخرى.

و شكرا


----------



## أبو نادر (21 يناير 2010)

أظن أن هذه النسخة تجاوزت اختبار الديمو وتبين أنها نسخة كاملة ومجانية تماما 
هل أنا محطئ 
ولكن هل ممكن أن تكون أوراكل عملتها ونزلت نسخة مجانية ولماذا أم لأن الابداع من المبرمجين والهاكرز
على العموم النسخة رائعة وحلت كثير من المشاكل في الاصدار السابق


----------



## محمد مطر (22 يناير 2010)

الأخ الكريم أحمد الطيب، هذا رابط آخر للبرنامج...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZCVVD26


----------



## the Poor 2 God (23 يناير 2010)

اللى عنده مشكلة يدخل على الموقع بتاع اوراكل موجودة النسخة كاملة جاهزة للتحميل وجانية بدون أى تعقيد فقط قم بالتسجيل


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## engmodi (14 فبراير 2010)

ممكن انك التحميل الخاص من موقع اوراكل عشان مش عارف اوصل للتحميل من الموقع
او رابط تاني من موقع سريع زي الميديا فاير 
ارجو الرد بسرعة للضرورة


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (13 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخ محمد مطر


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (14 مايو 2010)

الاخ احمد مطر 
انا عندي ويندوز Xp وليس فيستا
وعند تنصيب بريمافيرا 6.7 يطلب باسوورد قبل التنصيب وضعت له بداية الباسوورد في ملفك المرفق
civilea 
ولكن عند تشغيل البرنامج كانت لدي مشكلة حيث ان تنصيب قاعدة البيانات كان فيها فشل .
مسحت البرنامج وقمت بتنصيب بريمافير 6 
وبعدها حاولت تنصيب البرنامج 
6.7 الا انه عند الوصول الى الباسوورد ادخلت له civilea 
ولم يعمل طلب باسوورد ويوزر نيم تتكون من أرقام وحروف .
ارجوا مساعدتي في حل مشكلة الباسوورد وقاعدة البيانات ...مع الشكر


----------



## moatazallam (14 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز سعد 
كلمة السر فى بريمافيرا 6 rev. 7 هى pubuser وهى نفسها اسم المستخدم 

مع خالص تحياتى 

مهندس معتز علام 
استشارى إدارة مشروعات


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (15 مايو 2010)

moatazallam قال:


> الاخ العزيز سعد
> كلمة السر فى بريمافيرا 6 rev. 7 هى pubuser وهى نفسها اسم المستخدم
> 
> مع خالص تحياتى
> ...



أشكرك أخي معتز 
ولكن كلمة السر التي اقصدها هي لتنصيب البرنامج وليس لتشغيل قاعدة البيانات داتابيس
فهل هي نفسها مع الشكر


----------



## moatazallam (15 مايو 2010)

*كلمة السر*

الاخ العزيز 
هى نفسها كلمة السر الخاصة بعمل setup للبرنامج 
مهندس معتز علام 
استشارى ادارة مشروعات


----------



## mojtaba06 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الله معک


----------

